# Where Things Are



## AKCamper (Apr 9, 2012)

We took delivery of our new trailer (280RS) in the beginning if April and due to snow we have just been able to get everything opened up. Since our TT was barged to us we did not get a walk through with the dealer, can anyone tell us where the fuse panel is and if there is a special switch for the light in the rear slide out, we tried the switch on the light and nothing. We found the switch for the ceiling lights and still nothing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

The rear slide is a plug on the right side of slide.
First question is the battery hooked up on the outside of the trailer or are you pluged in the house power.
The fuse/electric panes has a plastic cover and should be located near the floor and close to fridge if its like my TT.


----------



## AKCamper (Apr 9, 2012)

sulvester10 said:


> The rear slide is a plug on the right side of slide.
> First question is the battery hooked up on the outside of the trailer or are you pluged in the house power.
> The fuse/electric panes has a plastic cover and should be located near the floor and close to fridge if its like my TT.


Thanks we found everything


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Not a problem have fun camping.


----------

